# Wednesday 11/24 - Destin



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Went gigging one more time before i leave for vacation. Was pretty windy so I scouted around in the Destin harbor and picked up 3 with the largest being 19'. Only saw a few shorties.... I Think its about over in this area.
Went fishing this Thanksgiving morning at the Mid-Bay bridge and picked up a mix bag.


----------

